# Ammo



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

No dent in the ammo. Does this mean the bolt is probably bad?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

most likely the firing pin in the bolt is bad or rusted , broke.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree. The firing pin isn't even hitting the primer.


----------

